# O regresso das trovoadas de Maio ?



## Iceberg (25 Mai 2011 às 22:48)

Pois é, parece que este Maio faz lembrar um pouco alguns Maios do passado, que ficaram conhecidos pelas habituais trovoadas vespertinas, mais generalizadas pelo interior, mas algumas vezes tocando o litoral.

Há alguns anos que este habitual Maio parecia descaracterizado, mas parece-me que este ano ele voltou a fazer jus à sua fama, e uns mais que outros, temos sido bafejados por trovoadas e alguns fenómenos pontualmente mais severos.

Pelo menos aqui por Braga (litoral) já fomos presenteados por algumas trovoadas (recordo a passada noite de Quinta-Feira) e sobretudo tem sido muito bonito ver (quase todos os dias) belas formações a leste, com torres muito espectaculares e que mesmo sem degenerar em trovoada aqui pela cidade, regalam a vista só de as observar ! 

Qual a vossa opinião sobre este Maio ?

Recordam-se desse Maios de outrora ? 

Contem as vossas histórias, deixem as vossas opiniões.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2011 às 23:08)

A mim parece-me que é tudo causado pelo excessivo calor que se tem feito sentir desde de Abril. Uma tentativa de equilíbrio a nível de energia na atmosfera. Mas é uma mera especulação, embora faça um certo sentido. A continuar assim em muitos sítios teremos o ano mais quente de sempre.


----------



## squidward (25 Mai 2011 às 23:20)

De facto este ano o mês de Maio faz jus ao "mês das trovoadas" ainda que mesmo assim as de Abril por aqui foram um pouco mais _severas_ 
Por aqui já tive pelo menos 4 dias de trovoada, o que em relação aos últimos Maios é bastante. 
Verdadeiros _Maios de trovoada_ lembro-me pelo menos o de 1996, 1998 o de 2000 (principalmente no inicio do mês) e talvez o de 2007, em que me lembro de ter pelo menos mais de 3 dias de trovoada.


----------



## Geiras (25 Mai 2011 às 23:27)

Por acaso estou a gostar deste mês de Maio, foi desde há pouco tempo que me apareceu esta fascínio pelas trovoadas por isso não posso fazer comparações relativamente a outros anos, mas os meus pais já me falaram dos meses de Maio passados...


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2011 às 23:29)

O padrão que tem sido predominante em Abril e Maio tem sido este:

( 1a imagem para situação em altura e 2a para a sinoptica de superficie)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Em altura, a permanencia de regiões de baixa proxima aos Açores, injecta ar frio e causa regiões de forçamento ( colisão de massas de ar) na Peninsula..
Tambem nos niveis altos, uma crista tem permanecido na Africa NW, o que ainda acentua mais estes fenomenos de "colisão" e gera toda uma dinamica favoravel a trovoadas.

Nos niveis baixos, as cut-off´s nem sempre se conseguem exprimir, mas geralmente este cenario tende a gerar baixas pressões no Atlantico NE e na zona de Africa, sendo que o AA fica numa posição mais a NW, impedindo a propagação dos sistemas extratropicais, mas injectando algum ar frio destes sistemas no seu bordo NE.
Com as baixas pressões, é facilitada a advecção quente do quadrante sul, nomeadamente algum ar tropical maritimo que vem da zona das canarias e que tem ajudado a manter a humidade razoavel para a convecção.

É este o padrão que é perfeito para as trovoadas...em altura há forçamento, mas a crista em Africa gera divergencia ( facilita o movimento vertical que é gerado aqui), enquanto á superficie há muito ar quente e alguma convergencia.

Toda esta situação é muito favoravel ás altas temperaturas que temos tido e tambem á actividade convectiva..sendo alias favoravel á convecção na Europa, pois esta região de contacto entre os restos da frentes atlanticas e a advecção quente é como que uma "bomba de gasolina atmosferica" já que as cut-off´s ao passarem para nordeste, arrastam este ar rico em energia para a Europa sob forma de plumas de ar quente e muito instavel no sector quente das depressões ( tento demonstrar isso com aquela delineação a amarelo)


----------



## windchill (25 Mai 2011 às 23:40)

Saudades mesmo tenho eu do fim de abril/inicio de maio de 1990, com o período maior de trovoadas em dias quase seguidos de que tenho memória, pelo menos na margem sul... será que alguém se lembra??!


----------



## Geiras (25 Mai 2011 às 23:45)

windchill disse:


> Saudades mesmo tenho eu do fim de abril/inicio de maio de 1990, com o período maior de trovoadas em dias quase seguidos de que tenho memória, pelo menos na margem sul... será que alguém se lembra??!



Eu não me lembro de certeza, nem nascido era ainda, mas esses dias seguidos de conectividade foi uma das coisas que os meus pais referiram


----------



## windchill (26 Mai 2011 às 00:06)

Geiras disse:


> Eu não me lembro de certeza, nem nascido era ainda, mas esses dias seguidos de conectividade foi uma das coisas que os meus pais referiram



Foram duas semanas de sonho!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mai 2011 às 00:30)

Tópico de discussão sobre as trovoadas em Portugal:

 Climatologia de Trovoadas em Portugal


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2011 às 09:42)

stormy disse:


> ..sendo alias favoravel á convecção na Europa



Tenho a impressão que este ano enquanto nós temos sido beneficiados com muito mais instabilidade, simultaneamente na Europa central tem estado bem mais calmo que nos últimos anos em que nos habituamos a ver violentas tempestades quase todas as semanas durante a Primavera, o que não deixa de ser curioso pois deve estar tudo relacionado com o padrão.


----------



## stormy (26 Mai 2011 às 09:54)

Vince disse:


> Tenho a impressão que este ano enquanto nós temos sido beneficiados com muito mais instabilidade, simultaneamente na Europa central tem estado bem mais calmo que nos últimos anos em que nos habituamos a ver violentas tempestades quase todas as semanas durante a Primavera, o que não deixa de ser curioso pois deve estar tudo relacionado com o padrão.



Sim...vou-me explicar melhor.
O facto de teres um cavado  nos Açores, que volta e meia desprende Cut-offs que se deslocam para NE sobre Portugal ( Dá para ter uma ideia pelo esboço que fiz..suponho..) e de teres a crista africana mais influente no NW de africa e mesmo na zona S/E da PI, faz com que o fluxo zonal da Europa se torne mais forte e um pouco mais a norte ( algo tipico de um Padrão que quer instaurar a tal situação NAO/AO+ que eu acho que vai entrar ).

Portanto...quando a cut-off passa sobre portugal vinda de NE, gera toda a convecção que temos tido mas apesar de arrastar o ar mais rico para NE essa pluma é rapidamente arrastada pelo mais intenso regime zonal.

Portanto...a ideia de " bomba de gasolina" faz sentido no aspecto destas plumas serem uma fonte para a intensificação das depressões, mas este processo é muito rapido para gerar grandes periodos convectivos...e assim sendo a convecção Europeia acaba prejudicada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mai 2011 às 11:54)

Não me lembro de um mês de Maio como este no Algarve. Lembro-me sim de meses de Maio com trovoada e aguaceiros que se formam no interior das serras algarvias e ao final da tarde desciam até ao litoral algarvio. Lembro-me desse dia de Maio onde trovejou praticamente toda a noite e era o anterior recorde em Faro em termos de precipitação. Chover como choveu na semana passada na 4ªfeira não me lembro nunca, nem nunca aconteceu antes. Acontece várias vezes, mais frequente em Setembro, Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro isso é normal acontecer agora em Maio não é habitual nem pouco mais ou menos.

Aliás, nunca me lembro de uma Primavera tão instável e chuvosa como esta no Algarve, Março foi um mês extremamente chuvoso, Abril foi acima da média mas não muito e Maio deve ser um mês mais chuvoso de sempre, senão for deve andar perto.

Como se diz por terras algarvias: "Não há Maio sem trovão nem burro sem os dito cujos",  tem outro nome mas não digo que pode ferir a sensibilidade de outras pessoas.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Mai 2011 às 13:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não me lembro de um mês de Maio como este no Algarve. Lembro-me sim de meses de Maio com trovoada e aguaceiros que se formam no interior das serras algarvias e ao final da tarde desciam até ao litoral algarvio. Lembro-me desse dia de Maio onde trovejou praticamente toda a noite e era o anterior recorde em Faro em termos de precipitação. Chover como choveu na semana passada na 4ªfeira não me lembro nunca, nem nunca aconteceu antes. Acontece várias vezes, mais frequente em Setembro, Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro isso é normal acontecer agora em Maio não é habitual nem pouco mais ou menos.
> 
> Aliás, nunca me lembro de uma Primavera tão instável e chuvosa como esta no Algarve, Março foi um mês extremamente chuvoso, Abril foi acima da média mas não muito e Maio deve ser um mês mais chuvoso de sempre, senão for deve andar perto.
> 
> Como se diz por terras algarvias: "Não há Maio sem trovão nem burro sem os dito cujos",  tem outro nome mas não digo que pode ferir a sensibilidade de outras pessoas.



Por acaso sabes de onde veio esses 78 mm de precipitação em Faro, em duas horas, vê nesse dia como foi o comportamento dessa célula e perceberás de onde ela veio ... pois foi precisamente da serra mas teve o seu grande descarregamento do litoral devido a um fenómeno meteorológico qualquer ....
Sim em duas horas acho que nunca ouve (nem mesmo em 13 Outubro de 1989) mas acima dos 78 mm em 24 horas ouve diversos casos nas décadas de 80 e 90 !!
Seja como for para determinar se foi um mês extremamente chuvoso ou não, tem-se que fazer um apanhado por zonas e não por estações, e por isso apenas quando sair o relatório do IM é que se sabe !!

Recordo que geralmente nos ultimos anos ou ultima década os principios de Outono e as Primaveras tem sido de forma geral em termos do Algarve mais chuvoso que o próprio inverno !!


----------



## Iceberg (26 Mai 2011 às 17:51)

Mais um final de tarde com belas formações a leste, bem visíveis de Braga, e que pelo satélite devem estar a actuar em Vila Real, Lamego, Murça, Mirandela, etc.

Mais um dia com as tais trovoadas de Maio ... belo Maio este de 2011.


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Mai 2011 às 01:26)

Vince disse:


> Tenho a impressão que este ano enquanto nós temos sido beneficiados com muito mais instabilidade, simultaneamente na Europa central tem estado bem mais calmo que nos últimos anos em que nos habituamos a ver violentas tempestades quase todas as semanas durante a Primavera, o que não deixa de ser curioso pois deve estar tudo relacionado com o padrão.



Braga tem um valor médio de percipitação para o mês de Maio de cerca de 118 mm, duvido muito que atinja ou sequer se aproxime desse valor este mês, o que tem sido anómalo no meu ponto de vista esta primavera no Centro/Norte de Portugal foram sem duvida as temperaturas elevadas e bem elevadas para época com muitas entradas de Leste que trouxeram imenso calor, a percipitação no Norte do pais está aquem dos valor normais registados.Portanto não me parece que tenha existido maior instabilidade(entenda-se percipitação) no Norte,Centro e até Sul do pais que nos restantes anos alias antes pelo contrario, isso não signfica que de facto as trovoadas e fenomenos localizados não nos tenham brindado com alguns fenomenos interessantes e estes sim mais comuns na Europa central e Oriental durante os meses de calor.

Com a excepção do Algarve e Baixo Alentejo que felizmente atingiram valores de percipitação bastante elevados e poderão naturalmente ultrapassar os valores normais para o mês de Maio felizmente pois assim os rios terão mais agua, mas não confundir Extremo sul do pais com extremo Norte, Algarve com Minho.


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2011 às 01:30)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Braga tem um valor médio de percipitação para o mês de Maio de cerca de 118 mm, duvido muito que atinja ou sequer se aproxime desse valor este mês, o que tem sido anómalo no meu ponto de vista esta primavera no Centro/Norte de Portugal foram sem duvida as temperaturas elevadas e bem elevadas para época com muitas entradas de Leste que trouxeram imenso calor, a percipitação no Norte do pais está aquem dos valor normais registados.Portanto não me parece que tenha existido maior instabilidade(entenda-se percipitação) no Norte,Centro e até Sul do pais que nos restantes anos alias antes pelo contrario, isso não signfica que de facto as trovoadas e fenomenos localizados não nos tenham brindado com alguns fenomenos interessantes e estes sim mais comuns na Europa central e Oriental durante os meses de calor.



Hoje foi o 9º dia este mês que trovejou em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, distrito de Viseu.

No final do mês até vou fazer a compilação dos mapas de descargas de Maio. Em mais de metade dos dias houve eventos convectivos. Lá que o litoral norte esteja à margem deles, é uma coisa, mas no geral tem havia muito trovoada este mês.

Não é todos os meses de Maio que isso acontece.


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Mai 2011 às 01:38)

AnDré disse:


> Hoje foi o 9º dia este mês que trovejou em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, distrito de Viseu.
> 
> No final do mês até vou fazer a compilação dos mapas de descargas de Maio. Em mais de metade dos dias houve eventos convectivos. Lá que o litoral norte esteja à margem deles, é uma coisa, mas no geral tem havia muito trovoada este mês.
> 
> Não é todos os meses de Maio que isso acontece.



sim de acordo foi o que eu disse, mas tambem disse que lá por existir maiores fenomenos de trovoada não signfica que isso se traduza em maior instabilidade ou seja percipitação no mês de Maio, e dei o exemplo de Braga que duvido que atinja o valor medio de percipitação para o mês de Maio, mas poderei dar o exemplo de Coimbra,Viseu ou mesmo Lisboa. Mas que tem sido um mês fertil em fenomenos de trovoada ha isso tem, isso não signfica que chova mais que o normal como os nºs demonstram só isso.


----------



## Costa (27 Mai 2011 às 09:39)

SocioMeteo disse:


> sim de acordo foi o que eu disse, mas tambem disse que lá por existir maiores fenomenos de trovoada não signfica que isso se traduza em maior instabilidade ou seja percipitação no mês de Maio, e dei o exemplo de Braga que duvido que atinja o valor medio de percipitação para o mês de Maio, mas poderei dar o exemplo de Coimbra,Viseu ou mesmo Lisboa. Mas que tem sido um mês fertil em fenomenos de trovoada ha isso tem, isso não signfica que chova mais que o normal como os nºs demonstram só isso.



Caso não saiba, as médias são feitas através de anos em que chove mais e outros em que chove menos.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mai 2011 às 12:53)

Acho que parece obvio que esta Primavera tem-se traduzido por cenários de instabilidade / forte instabilidade traduzida por aguaceiros e trovoadas, em especial no interior norte e centro, e no sul do país.faz 
Tal situação foi muito identica entre Março e Abril, e quando sair o relatório de Maio será igual.
Apenas o Litoral Norte e parte do Litoral Centro tem sido mais seco.

Janeiro e Fevereiro em grande parte do país se traduziu por meses mais secos que o normal.
Contudo é de realçar que ainda não houve nenhum mês particularmente seco, o que faz com que este ano hidrológico/climático esteja dentro da média em termos nacionais..

Resolvi postar somente para terminar ... com a fuga ao tópico !!

A unica diferença para mim entre as trovoadas deste ano e dos outros anos é que ano são mais abrangentes e menos isoladas ...


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Mai 2011 às 13:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Acho que parece obvio que esta Primavera tem-se traduzido por cenários de instabilidade / forte instabilidade traduzida por aguaceiros e trovoadas, em especial no interior norte e centro, e no sul do país.faz
> Tal situação foi muito identica entre Março e Abril, e quando sair o relatório de Maio será igual.
> Apenas o Litoral Norte e parte do Litoral Centro tem sido mais seco.
> 
> ...





Vamos ver uma coisa eu apenas disse uma coisa muito simples, foi que apesar dos eventos de instablidade caracterizados pelas trovoadas isso por si só não significa que tenhamos um mês mais humido ou seja com maior percipitação que a Media de percipitação para o mês de Maio,alias não estou a dizer nenhuma mentira apenas a constactar um facto,isso não significa que por exemplo no Algarve esses valores não sejam superados mas na maioria do território não serão, teremos um mês de Maio mais quente e com percipitação inferior á media para o mês de Maio em muitas regiões e cidades do pais principalmente no Norte e Centro e mesmo centro sul do pais.


----------



## Iceberg (28 Mai 2011 às 23:19)

E este Maio de 2011 continua a surpreender, pela positiva.

Mais um dia com muitos fenómenos convectivos, desta vez com Braga a ser bafejada por uma forte trovoada !


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2011 às 23:23)

Eu tou pra ver o impacto que isto terá não só no Verão mas essencialmente no Inverno.

Quando a esmola é muita o pobre desconfia. Ainda entramos num período 1943 a 1946 que ficamos sem nada.


----------



## JoCa (29 Mai 2011 às 14:12)

Trovoada bem potente no Seixal, margem sul.


----------



## Geiras (29 Mai 2011 às 14:31)

JoCa disse:


> Trovoada bem potente no Seixal, margem sul.



Essa trovoada é de Abril


----------



## Iceberg (30 Mai 2011 às 22:37)

Trovoadas de Maio até praticamente ao final do mês, com mais um dia hoje em que muitas zonas foram bafejadas por trovões, raios e chuvadas intensas, num tempo tipicamente tropical. Por exemplo, em Braga.

Este foi sem dúvida o mês do regresso das trovoadas de Maio.

E parece que o início de Junho promete mais do mesmo, com nova instabilidade a perspectivar-se a partir do próximo fim-de-semana.

Uma Primavera para mais tarde recordar !


----------

